
Show HN: Drbble – organise pickup soccer (football) games - zoran119
http://drbble.com
======
zoran119
Built it with a couple of mates as we have quite a few lunchtime games
happening at work. While it has had a good run with people we play with, it
isn't spreading much and it seems we will be shutting it down.

Regardless, first share here on HN. Appreciate your opinions.

